# AG Guy orders



## DeMello (Jul 4, 2006)

How long does it take for shipping???


----------



## ag-guys (Jul 5, 2006)

Over July 4th everything is 1-2 days slower because the PO is not operational on the 4th and 3rd at night they don't do anything either.

In general we ship within 24-48 business hours via USPS priority, takes about 3-4 business days depending on speed of the PO.  Email us: ag-guys@hush.com if you have an order or pre-order question.

AG-Guys
www.AG-Guys.com


----------



## DeMello (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## GFR (Jul 5, 2006)

Very fast...great company


----------



## themick352 (Jan 26, 2009)

Has anyone tried the liqui-nolva from ag-guys? Is it legit?


----------



## largepkg (Jan 27, 2009)

It's fine as is all of their products.


----------



## themick352 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Thanks*



largepkg said:


> It's fine as is all of their products.



Thanks bro. Have you tried that particular product?, Liqui-Nolva?


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2009)

I am using the nolva right now, good stuff.


----------



## largepkg (Jan 29, 2009)

themick352 said:


> Thanks bro. Have you tried that particular product?, Liqui-Nolva?



Yes and a few other products with no issues what so ever.


----------



## themick352 (Jan 29, 2009)

gotta make 5 posts


----------



## themick352 (Jan 29, 2009)

gotta make 4 posts


----------



## themick352 (Jan 29, 2009)

gotta make 3 posts


----------



## themick352 (Jan 29, 2009)

gotta make 2 posts


----------



## themick352 (Jan 29, 2009)

gotta make 1 more post


----------



## themick352 (Jan 29, 2009)

Should be good now.


----------



## themick352 (Jan 30, 2009)

So, I just ordered a vial of Liqui-Nolva from AG-Guys, and like I said before, I am really hoping that their product is legit, and of good quality as they state. My "experiment" is detrimental to it. I see that a few of you guys responded to my previous post with positive feedback about it, and Im really hoping your right, for I so badly wish to keep the results and gains of said "experiment" and would hate to see losses and gyno from bunk stuff. You know?


----------



## chrito (Jan 30, 2009)

when i use 2 years ago some liquid arimidex and nolvadex i got gynomastia..gear not work.don't know why,so i say to maysalfe never again in life any liquid research gear anymore! only real pharmacy gear,no jokes here.


----------



## yokedmofo (Jan 31, 2009)

I am waiting for some Letro from AG right now and it is freakin taking for ever!!! I used them back in the day and recieved product in 2 or 3 days and som far its been like 6 business days! WTF???? All they keep saying is "it has been sent" "dont worry".

But yeah liquidex used to work great for me when I used to buy from them...But now I think im gonna go with  CEM...

Hey anybody? Do you think if im being "watched" my order from AG could have been seized at post office?(just being paranoid)


----------

